# Fox on AMC 4



## loghaus (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi, I cant seem to pick up Fox Beaumont on AMC 4. I have tried Auto scan and blind scan. The only thing I have not tried is a Pid scan. My receiver is a Coolsat Pro 4000. Thanks Loghaus


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Just checked. Still loud and clear for me. If the other AMC 4 channels are coming in for you, maybe you should just enter it as a new channel.


----------



## loghaus (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi, Still not getting Fox Beaumont. I am not sure on how to enter a channel directly. I have found manual, Pid and blind scans on a Coolsat Pro 4000. Thanks Loghaus


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Check your manual for how to add a channel. If there's really no way to do that, maybe you could add a transponder and scan it.


----------



## g10rgallexy10r (Jun 7, 2007)

no problems here as well.


----------



## Mister B (Feb 19, 2007)

How is the picture quality on KUIL? I find the Equity affiliates a bit over compressed, fine for classic episodes but would like a bit better for FOX. Also, according to the EIRP maps a 60 cm dish is sufficient to pick up this channel. Is it really that strong?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

It is *very* strong, perhaps the strongest Ku-band signal out there.

Of course, KUIL is *not* an Equity station, and it's on a transponder by itself. The symbol rate is fairly low. Maybe it looks a little better than WMQF?


----------

